# Cockalier Breeders and Puppies



## LadyHershey (Aug 5, 2009)

I am on this site to gain knowledge of any known Cockalier breeders in and around the South Carolina area. My husband and I recently lost our beloved lab two months ago and are in search of a dog that will eventually become a member of our family of four. Having read about the Cockalier we are excited to find a breeder and familiarize ourselves more with the breed before we take on the responsibility of another dog. Aware that there is a period of mourning we are dealing with we are not in any rush to bring one home. However we would like for our children to have another companion they so dearly love to play with within the next several months. If anyone knows of a breeder who would be willing to talk to us we would greatly appreciate their information. We are not too sure about having a dog "shipped" to us so we would rather find a breeder who is fairly close, although if our questions and concerns are comforted we may entertain the idea.

Thanks,
LadyHershey


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It's a mix, not a real breed. I've known some that were lovely and two that were absolute nightmare dogs, with all the health problems of both breeds. All 5 dogs came from the same breeder, a puppy mill who sells at Canton.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to our forum.

I think it will be difficult to find info on mixed breed breeders. Most, if not all, are indiscernible from puppy millers and BYB's, thus, they stay hidden behind their selling point.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

I dont know much about that kind of dog but the Cockalier is not an actuall breed. Its is actually a mutt at least that is the way I see it. The Cockalier is a cross between a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and the Cocker Spaniel. It just seems to be like on of thoes designer dogs that people come up with and sell them for a fortune, which I do not support.

I would personally stay far far away from the Cockalier. not to mention both thoes breeds have major health issues. And most people breeding them are just breeding to make money not to improve the breed.
Here is a Page about them
http://http://www.dogster.com/breeds/hybrid/Cockalier


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know the heartbreak of having to say goodbye to a very loved hound 

As the others have mentioned, a "cockalier" is just a mixed dog...not a real breed of dog. IMO, anyone who breeds a mixed breed is an irresponsible breeder...and both of those breeds are wrought with genetic conditions...not sure about cavaliers, but cockers can have temperament issues as well. You can defnitely end up with the worst of both breeds in a mix...esp if it's a back yard breeder using inferior breeding stock to begin with.

If I were you, I would choose one of the breeds and start looking for a responsible breeder for that particular breed. Or find a cocker or cavalier rescue and save a life by adopting.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a "cockalier" if I were you. Someone breeding mixed breeds is not a very responsible breeder, imo. There are enough mixed breeds in the shelter.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not aginst breeding mixes.

I am aginst breeding unhealth tested untemperment tested dogs. 

Saddly it seems this is most prevelent among mix breeders. 

Proceed with great caution. If you buy a dog from a breeder that doesn't health test you may very likely end up with problems later on.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

My cocker has no temperment issues and says he will bite anyone who says otherwise. Personally, I wouldn't test him. He's very defensive about his breed. I'm not sure what people would get from crossing a cocker and a cavalier. Both are awesome breeds on their own and are temperamentally very sound and have great personalities. The cocker used to be the #1 breed in America not that many years ago. Cavaliers are ridiculously cute and are amongst the worst guard dogs on the planet IME. I once walked into a backyard and had an unfamiliar cavalier approach me with a tennis ball. I guess he figured once I wore out my arm, I would collapse from exhaustion. I don't know what they aim to accomplish by breeding two dogs with similar sizes and temperaments.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Any particular reason why the Cockalier sparked your interest and not the Cavalier or Cocker on their own?

Both Cockers and Cavalier are very lovely dogs on thier own right. There's no point to be mixing them unless you want to increse your already high chance of a health or temperment isssue, or the breeder wants to add "value" to the litter by selling them as high priced mixes or "hybrids".


----------



## LadyHershey (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your insightful posts. This is what I was hoping to gain from my thread. I have read about the "cockalier" and from the many websites have found very positive feedback, however if they are prone to temperamental and destructive personalities this is not the dog for my family. Right now I am on the fence about this. I have been in the company of a cocker spaniel that was not temperamental but rather happy and loving but when excited would pee, which is a major turn off. Since my husband and I are looking and remaining open minded about the dog we bring into our home does anyone have any suggestions on what breed we should look into? This is a few things we are looking for in a dog: small to medium in size, great with kids, gets along well with other animals and is relatively easily trained? I have a fenced backyard but would rather refrain from using it as the new dogs home. We want to bond closely with our newest addition and wish to have him/her remain an inside member of the family.
Again, thank you all for you insight!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

LadyHershey said:


> Thank you all for your insightful posts. This is what I was hoping to gain from my thread. I have read about the "cockalier" and from the many websites have found very positive feedback, however if they are prone to temperamental and destructive personalities this is not the dog for my family. Right now I am on the fence about this. I have been in the company of a cocker spaniel that was not temperamental but rather happy and loving but when excited would pee, which is a major turn off. Since my husband and I are looking and remaining open minded about the dog we bring into our home does anyone have any suggestions on what breed we should look into? This is a few things we are looking for in a dog: small to medium in size, great with kids, gets along well with other animals and is relatively easily trained? I have a fenced backyard but would rather refrain from using it as the new dogs home. We want to bond closely with our newest addition and wish to have him/her remain an inside member of the family.
> Again, thank you all for you insight!


I would think both a cocker or a cavalier would fit in. Peeing while excited is an individual trait and you can find it in dogs of all sorts of breeds.


----------



## LadyHershey (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, that's what I was hoping however the only dog I've ever seen pee when excited was the cocker spaniel. After discussing the "cockalier" with my husband we are looking into the American Cocker Spaniel or the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I will not look into mixing the breed. Thanks!


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

i have a 7 month old cocker that piddles whenever she is approached by anyone other than my husband or me. she might grow out of this and i certainly hope so, but right now i have to have his family call before they arrive so i can have her outside on a leash. 

my family has learned to ignore her and wait until she approaches them. 

it can be a mess and since she has white fur means a lot of baths. you might want to take that into account when choosing a dog.


----------



## LadyHershey (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks I definitely will. Can anyone suggest a smaller breed that sheds little, great with children, easily trained and good with other dogs. I'm really looking for the perfect dog for our family. All that I can find that meet our criteria are large breeds, this is quite frustrating but I'm enjoying the search anyway.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LadyHershey~

There is something that many basic dog owners (or future dog owners) don't know.

Dogs can be health tested to prevent genetic diseases.

If you look into getting a dog from a breeder it is important to go to a breeder who does these health checks. Write an e-mail asking if they do OFA testing (if they are from the U.S.) If the answer is no, that means the breeder does not check for "breed specific" inherited disorders, like Hip Dysplatia, heart murmurs, or slipping Patellas.

A Responsible breeder will also make you sign a contract regarding the puppy. Don't be intimidated, Breeders make contracts to try and keep their puppies safe. A good breeder will also, as part of the contract, agree to take the puppy back from you if for some reason you can't care for it. They do this to prevent the dogs they breed from ending up in shelters. Because believe it or not responsible dog breeders are concerned with the dog over population problems and they try to do everything they can to make sure their dogs don't become another "homeless unwanted" statistic.


----------



## LadyHershey (Aug 5, 2009)

Keechak: Thanks for your comment. I will definitely be sure to ask about the OFA and make sure any breeder I correspond with is reputable and is capable of providing references. I appreciate everyone's helpful comments! We desperately want to make sure our future dog is our forever pet.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There is a wonderful AmCocker breeder that tests out the Wazoo back in my home state of Wisconsin.

http://stoneridgecockers.com/

The English Cocker Spaniel is also WONDERFUL and I can recommend another breeder (also in WI)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it's great that you came here and asked for advice! I had an American Cocker before that didn't have the submissive peeing problem. He did have some behavior issues though that he was to the point of neurotic. There are A LOT of Cocker Spaniels with major temperament and health issues. Make sure you meet both of the puppy's parents and like their temperament. My puppy was shipped sight unseen and I didn't have enough info about the parents.

I think Cavaliers overall have a more steady temperament because that haven't been overbred like Cockers. They are very expensive though and extremely prone to heart problems. So they can both be really good breeds, it'll be a personal choice which one you think is best for you and your family.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

How old are your children? A lot of toy breeds seem like they'd be great for your family, though because they are so fragile, young children may accidentally play too rough and hurt the dog. However, older children can be taught to play gently with the dog to avoid harming it. All dog/child interaction should always be supervised, of course.

I personally think a Papillon or a Toy/Miniature Poodle would be a great fit for you, depending on if you think your children can handle them with care


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is the OFA website if you would like to learn about them. (not nessisary but it can be helpful)
http://www.offa.org


Most of the spaniel breeds are low shedding as well as the longhaired breeds (afghan hound, yorkies, ...) and the curly coated breeds (Portaguese water dog, bichon frise, Poodles,...)

Some of the sighthound breeds can be low shedding, (like Greyhounds) but the sighthound breeds wouldn't be my first choice for a family with children.

The short "stiff haired" breeds like the Labrador Retriever, Boxer, or Beagle tend to shed the most.

THe medium haired breeds are right in the middle when it comes to shedding these include, Australian Shepherds, Golden Retreivers, and Shetland Sheepdogs


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Make sure you meet both of the puppy's parents and like their temperament.


This isn't always possible. It's nice, but not always possible, and you should be able to trust your breeder to send you the right puppy.

Heck, nobody's going to be able to view the sire of Delphi's (prospective) litter next year.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Bichon Frise, are low shedding. and they are about the size of a cocker (around 15-20 pounds) They are typically a very playful breed and they are not fragile (despite their "foo foo dog" appearance) they are quite sturdy. However because they are a curly coated breed they require professional grooming.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> This isn't always possible. It's nice, but not always possible, and you should be able to trust your breeder to send you the right puppy.


It's definitely possible if you want it to be, especially for a common breed. With one that has a high incidence of unstable temperament, I think it would be wise to meet the puppy and its parents in person. Buying a puppy sight unseen can be fine, but it's definitely a leap of faith in the dogs' living conditions and temperament. Meeting the dogs in person gives a lot more info.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> It's definitely possible if you want it to be, especially for a common breed. With one that has a high incidence of unstable temperament, I think it would be wise to meet the puppy and its parents in person. Buying a puppy sight unseen can be fine, but it's definitely a leap of faith in the dogs' living conditions and temperament. Meeting the dogs in person gives a lot more info.


I was only able to meet Hawkeye's Dam. His sire lived 1500 miles away.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Exactly....my puppies will be whelped in Wisconsin....the sire lives in Missouri x.x

In GSDs, you're usually only going to find both parents on the premesis if it's a BYB litter, or if for some reason the stud is around for an extended stay (co-ownership, dog is there to stand at stud for a few months).

If it weren't for the age of the stud dog, Delphi may have been AI'd the first litter (I don't like doing AI's, but there is no history of strictures in her line).


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

In my post I should have said "you might want to consider" instead of "make sure". I still maintain that it would be preferable to meet the puppies and parents in person.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

luvntzus said:


> It's definitely possible if you want it to be, especially for a common breed. With one that has a high incidence of unstable temperament, I think it would be wise to meet the puppy and its parents in person. Buying a puppy sight unseen can be fine, but it's definitely a leap of faith in the dogs' living conditions and temperament. Meeting the dogs in person gives a lot more info.


 
In an age that it's possible the sire isn't even alive thanks to frozen semen, it's NOT always possible to meet both parents. Many breeders do AI now so they can get sperm from top dogs across the country, the dog doesn't have to take time out from the show circuit to be bred, just a quick trip to the vets and the pacackage is shipped to the owners of the bitch. 

This is why you want to start at the breed club to find your breeders, breed clubs have a Code of Ethics that members have to follow. That usually INCLUDES health testing, showing, temperment testing and taking back pups for any reason.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> I think it's great that you came here and asked for advice! I had an American Cocker before that didn't have the submissive peeing problem. He did have some behavior issues though that he was to the point of neurotic. There are A LOT of Cocker Spaniels with major temperament and health issues. Make sure you meet both of the puppy's parents and like their temperament. My puppy was shipped sight unseen and I didn't have enough info about the parents.
> 
> I think Cavaliers overall have a more steady temperament because that haven't been overbred like Cockers. They are very expensive though and extremely prone to heart problems. So they can both be really good breeds, it'll be a personal choice which one you think is best for you and your family.


There are a lot of dogs out there that are horribly bred and have bad temperaments. Pretty much any popular breed suffers from this as they're overbred by BYB's around the country. I don't know that cockers are any worse than say labs or retrievers. I have certainly run across neurotic individuals of both those breeds.

Zero is my cocker and I love him to death. He's an amazing dog. He's small enough that I can easily load him in my small car so he becomes a constant companion everywhere where we get compliments on his behavior. In the house, he's laid back and will either follow me around, clean my kitchen floors or sleep in his crate. Outside, he's all play. If you pick up a tennis ball, you better mean it. He will cause your arm to fall off if you're not careful. I've never seen him jump on a kid, but he can be energetic and will jump on adults (we're working on this). He's a pretty sharp dog who picked up the "down" command in just one training session and picked up the basics of the "stay" command in just one 10 minute session as well. Everyone he meets is his BFF so he's not a good guard dog. He will bark if any squirrel, cat, dog or person comes near the back yard though.

I got him from the local Humane Society at 1.5 yrs old. He was an owner surrender although I've never entirely figured out why.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

hulkamaniac said:


> There are a lot of dogs out there that are horribly bred and have bad temperaments. Pretty much any popular breed suffers from this as they're overbred by BYB's around the country. I don't know that cockers are any worse than say labs or retrievers. I have certainly run across neurotic individuals of both those breeds.
> 
> Zero is my cocker and I love him to death. He's an amazing dog. He's small enough that I can easily load him in my small car so he becomes a constant companion everywhere where we get compliments on his behavior. In the house, he's laid back and will either follow me around, clean my kitchen floors or sleep in his crate. Outside, he's all play. If you pick up a tennis ball, you better mean it. He will cause your arm to fall off if you're not careful. I've never seen him jump on a kid, but he can be energetic and will jump on adults (we're working on this). He's a pretty sharp dog who picked up the "down" command in just one training session and picked up the basics of the "stay" command in just one 10 minute session as well. Everyone he meets is his BFF so he's not a good guard dog. He will bark if any squirrel, cat, dog or person comes near the back yard though.
> 
> I got him from the local Humane Society at 1.5 yrs old. He was an owner surrender although I've never entirely figured out why.


I didn't say that there aren't lots of dogs out there that have bad temperaments. I would have given the same advice for anyone of those breeds.

I have no doubt that your Cocker is a good dog and I will never disagree that there are good Cockers out there. I feel like you're taking my post really personally because you have a Cocker.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It is preferable...just not as likely.

That said, I don't find meeting the stud dog to be as important as meeting the dam. She is the one that imprints puppies.

While temperament is certainly genetic, if dad is a nut job but mom is emotionally stable, chances are BETTER (not perfect, but BETTER) that the puppies won't be nut jobs.

There are times when it is not possible to really meet mom, but some breeders will let you view from outside.

Such a case as one of my friends had was that their bitch needed an emergency C-Section. That seemed to have gone fine...but within a couple of days, massive infection. They went in again, fixed her up, and sent her home, but she was out of commission for a LONG time.

Puppy buyers got to view her, but not really interact because she was so sick.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you set on a puppy from a breeder? Many traits vary from dog to dog. If you were willing to consider a dog from a rescue organization, you may be able to find one that has lived in a foster home. The foster parents would be able to give you details about the individual dog. Also, an older dog would allow you to miss out on all the not-so-fun puppy things like potty training and chewing. Just something to consider.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyHershey said:


> Thanks I definitely will. Can anyone suggest a smaller breed that sheds little, great with children, easily trained and good with other dogs. I'm really looking for the perfect dog for our family. All that I can find that meet our criteria are large breeds, this is quite frustrating but I'm enjoying the search anyway.





> This is a few things we are looking for in a dog: small to medium in size, great with kids, gets along well with other animals and is relatively easily trained? I have a fenced backyard but would rather refrain from using it as the new dogs home. We want to bond closely with our newest addition and wish to have him/her remain an inside member of the family.


The Standard Poodle. 

Intelligent, easily trained, great with kids, and with other dogs and cats. They don't shed like other breeds, they're marvelous companions and great watch dogs. While they do require regular grooming, a sporting clip is easily cared for, and shows off their beautiful body.


----------



## LadyHershey (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow...thank you all for all the insightful information. I will definitely take all I've learned into consideration and will be sure to ask plenty of questions and get as much information about the background/history of the dog as well as the parents if possible when speaking with any breeder or shelter . If we choose to go with a breeder then we will definitely be sure to see at least one if not both parents. I believe my husband and I have chosen to go with the American Cocker Spaniel. I was on the computer all night reading all the information I could about them and though some can be temperamental and behavioral issues, they are not too big for our family to tackle and hopefully overcome. We are dedicated to raising our dog with the gentlest of firm hands when training. Knowing that labs and other breeds we have been in contact with are known to have similar temper issues we feel that we are capable of handling them quickly and appropriately. We have decided to wait until the first of the year to seriously search for the one for us as my son will soon be starting school and so will I.

Responding to the post of how old my children are I have a son who is soon to be 7 and a daughter who is soon to be 3. Both of my children are familiar with smaller breeds as my mother has 3 dogs, two toy poodles and a pom. They are very gentle and cautious of where they place their feet . Thanks again for everyone's insight. We look forward to bringing home our new member within the next 6 months. I'm sure I will have plenty of questions when he/she gets here.

Grateful
LadyHershey


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

LadyHershey said:


> Thanks I definitely will. Can anyone suggest a smaller breed that sheds little, great with children, easily trained and good with other dogs. I'm really looking for the perfect dog for our family. All that I can find that meet our criteria are large breeds, this is quite frustrating but I'm enjoying the search anyway.


Bichon Frise  Fab little dogs, don't shed, fairly bright, good with kids and dogs. Careful to go with a decent breeder though as there fairly popular so lots of back yard breeders out of there.

Didnt see the earlier post 

I have learnt to groom my dog myself but he is a cross so his coats not as thick. Even if you learn the basics though it can save you trips to the groomers.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

LadyHershey said:


> Thanks I definitely will. Can anyone suggest a smaller breed that sheds little, great with children, easily trained and good with other dogs. I'm really looking for the perfect dog for our family. All that I can find that meet our criteria are large breeds, this is quite frustrating but I'm enjoying the search anyway.


You might want to consider a cockapoo. They are low to no shedding and meet all your requirements. Because they are one of the most popular hybrids and have been around for 30 years, you can find breeders ranging from terrible to great.

You can't start by checking out the star rated breeders here.
http://www.cockapooclub.com/


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know that I would call anyone who deliberately breeds hybrids to make a buck a great breeder.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think the difference, hulk, is that it would seem the cockapoo breeders are actually TRYING to standardize....too bad they couldn't choose a name that was a little less lame....

LadyHershey, since you've decided on an American Cocker, be sure to ask about epilepsy in the lines when you're going through breeders.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

LadyHershey said:


> Yes, that's what I was hoping however the only dog I've ever seen pee when excited was the cocker spaniel. After discussing the "cockalier" with my husband we are looking into the American Cocker Spaniel or the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I will not look into mixing the breed. Thanks!


I do think the peeing is more common with cockers. My in-laws cockapoo (another mixed breed dog) has this problem. It is a very unpleasant thing to say the least


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I do think the peeing is more common with cockers. My in-laws cockapoo (another mixed breed dog) has this problem. It is a very unpleasant thing to say the least


Non of the well bred Cockers I have ever met did the pee thing. maybe it's an incorrectly whelped BYB thing.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got 2 Am cockers. My mill rescue bitch submissive peed till she was 2 or 3. My well bred boy hasn't had a dribble of any sort ever. I was told constantly it would happen. I finally asked his breeder. She's never had an issue with submissive or excited peeing.

Seems peeign problems are linked to poorly bred cockers. As are most temperament issues. Sadly people who don't know like to tell others they are a poor choice in breed for this and other issues.

Pick a good breeder who works to improve the breed who breeds for solid temperaments and health tests and you should be on your road to a happy healthy cocker who isn't the horror story that is too often heard about.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Actually, the woman I know that has well bred cockers also has excited peeing issues with hers, but they grow out of it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

any dog...even the bred to the hilts health cleared show and working champion is going to have some kind of issues...they are living beings..

what might be a better idea than setting your sights on the "perfect" dog...

is to prepare yourself for potential issues before they arise.

you've set your sights on a Cocker...ok...read up on those issue both health and tempermental..*before* you get your pup..and then ask yourself.."How far I am willing to go to fix this should a problem arise? what is the fix and how much would that cost?"

don't stop looking for the very best of the best when it comes to breeders..but be realistic in your expectations...no dog is 100% perfect 100% of the time.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I think people have oopses and then give them a fancy name to make them more appealing to a buyer. Don't let it fool you. It is just irresponsibility. And don't pay a large amount of money for a designer breed when a purebred will probably cost the same amount. If you want a mixed breed, go to your local humane society. They have lots of loveable dogs that want your love too.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

If you get a cocker or a cavalier, be sure to get tennis balls. You will need them.


----------



## talahaski (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd take a cockalier any day, but do your research on the pups parents.
I've had cockers before and even with a good breeder they sometimes can have a temperament. My last dog who has since past away was a cockalair and he was the best dog i ever had. He did not have any temperament issues and was great with kids and other pets (cat and ferret), he was fairly smart and very easy to train. He did piddle when excited when he was young but grew out of it and he did occassionally have ear infections but that is easy to take care of if you make sure to clean his ears every other day. Maybe I was lucky, but it seemed like he got the best parts of both breeds.

I will look for another cockaliar. Just because its a mix breed does not mean it will make a poor pet. Many great pets are mixed and I've known many pure breeds that make terrible pets. It depends a lot on the breeder and the pups parents and the traits inherited.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 6 years old. I'm sure the OP has long since made their decision by now.


----------

